# 

## Bezdomna

Nie robię ankiety, bo zbyt wiele odpowiedzi musiałabym przygotować. Jestem ciekawa, ile budujący mają dzieci. My mamy dwoje - 4 lata i prawie 3 i powiem szczerze, że choć maluchy sie ciesza na nowy domek, to bardzo ciężko jest budować, jak się ma małe dzieci. Trudno się umawiać z fachowcami, trudno zrobić coś samemu, bo w zasadzie zawsze jedno z nas jest "uwiązane" przy dzieciach (rodzinka mieszka daleko). Mimo to planujemy w nowym domu jeszcze dwójkę  :wink:

----------


## Trociu

Ja przewrotnie. Piersze za rok, drugie z rok później  :wink:

----------


## ryba7070

Ja mam 2 córeczki 7 i 4- letnią i zgadzam się z *Bezdomną*, ciężko czasem to wszystko ogarnąc, moja druga połowa przeważnie w rejsie a tu jeszcze budowa. Teraz mam względny spokój bo budowa stoi ale od początku marca ( oczywiście męża nie będzie) czeka mnie niezły zawrót głowy  :ohmy:  już się boję!   :Confused:

----------


## windows

całe przedszkole -  mi sie marzy
ale co na to żona

----------


## julienx

Ja mam jedno - synka - 1 rok i 8 miesiecy, ale mam nadzieje, ze po przeprowadzce uda nami sie odetchnac i zmajstrowac siostre albo braciszka do zabawy

----------


## renjul

Ja dwoje - duże i małe  :wink: , a konkretnie dwóch chłopaków - 16 i 4 lata

----------


## monia77w1

> Nie robię ankiety, bo zbyt wiele odpowiedzi musiałabym przygotować. Jestem ciekawa, ile budujący mają dzieci. My mamy dwoje - 4 lata i prawie 3 i powiem szczerze, że choć maluchy sie ciesza na nowy domek, to bardzo ciężko jest budować, jak się ma małe dzieci. Trudno się umawiać z fachowcami, trudno zrobić coś samemu, bo w zasadzie zawsze jedno z nas jest "uwiązane" przy dzieciach (rodzinka mieszka daleko). Mimo to planujemy w nowym domu jeszcze dwójkę


No, no Bezdomna szalejesz trochę  :Wink2:  Ale w sumie to dobrze, zwiększy nam się przyrost naturalny w Halinowie. A u mnie 1 sztuka synek 4,5 i przydałoby się drugie. 

pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## kubaimycha

U nas dwoje ( 7 i 8 lat), ale czasem jakby ich było więcej...  :Lol:

----------


## ohh

U mnie dwójka (3 lata i 14 miesięcy) i na razie wystarczy, bo czasami też mam wrażenie, że w domu urzęduje całe przedszkole  :big grin:  .

----------


## Bezdomna

Kubaimycha! Fantastyczna zabawa! Chyba miałaś już wodę na działce, coby umyć trochę towarzystwo?

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

U nas dwoch chłopaków, jeden lat 6 drugi za chwilke lat 2. Mieszanka iście piorunująca, że czasami budowa domu przy nich to pikuś. 
Na szczęscie obydwoje w ciągu dnia są w przybytkach radości pt żlobek i przedszkole wiec cokolwiek mozna załatwiać. Ale bywalo i tak, że musialam z dwojką niemal po nocy zasuwać na dzialke. ALe co tam co nas nie zabije to nas wzmocni  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## kubaimycha

> Kubaimycha! Fantastyczna zabawa! Chyba miałaś już wodę na działce, coby umyć trochę towarzystwo?


No właśnie nie było wtedy jeszcze wody, więc musiałam ubłoconą brygadę wpakować do samochodu i zawieźć do domu...
Oczywiście winnego, który wymyślił te zabawę nie było...  :Roll:

----------


## magpie101

U nas jedno - syn 14 lat.

----------

U mnie trójka - chłopcy 8,5 i 5,5 roku oraz dziewczynka 7 miesięcy. Budowę zaczynaliśmy z dwójką. Trzecia mieszkanka dołączyła do nas jak się już zadomowiliśmy  :big grin:  . Myślę, że nas już wystarczy  :big grin:  .

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

A u nas jedno dziecię - chłopak w skórze dziewczynki   :Lol:  Zuzanna 2 lata i 4 m-ce. Mąż w pracy a ja z nią lepiej żebym w ogóle nigdzie się nie ruszała, bo i tak nic nie załatwię   :ohmy:  Po sklepach to tylko za nią biegam, oglądanie płytek to porazka o innym sprzęcie nie wspomnę...ah dużo by pisać. Generalnie jest trudno   :Confused:  Nad drugim popracujemy jak już zamieszkamy.

----------


## samigom

Nasz Misiek ma 1 rok i 9 miesięcy. Przyznam szczerze, że załatwianie z nim czegokolwiek na budowie/w sklepie/u projektantki graniczy z cudem. Macie rację, czasem wyjazd na budowę jest przyjemnym relaksem po całym dniu biegania za młodym... Dziś trenowaliśmy malowanie, dzięki Bogu, ze w kuchni, bo pokoju mogłabym nie domyć...

----------


## jacekp71

nasz jedynak ma mocno ponad 10 latek. z przeprowadzki jest zadowolony, chociaz na poczatku - po zakupie dzialki i perspektywie zmiany miejsca zmieszkania - byly obawy czy da sie wyrwac z mieszkania  :wink: 
obecnie nie narzeka, ma dla siebie polowe pietra, cale dwa pokoje i od tego balkon.

----------


## magi

Ja mam Julkę - 8 lat. Zaczynalismy budowę jak miala około 5 lat. Ogólnie z ogródka i domu była zadowolona ale czasami jak musiala jechać ze mna na działkę o 7 rano to marudziła  :Lol:  Dzisiaj na pytanie czy chciałaby wrócić do bloku odpowiedź jest natychmiastowa - NIE!  :big grin:

----------


## Yatza

> Nie robię ankiety, bo zbyt wiele odpowiedzi musiałabym przygotować. Jestem ciekawa, ile budujący mają dzieci. My mamy dwoje - 4 lata i prawie 3 i powiem szczerze, że choć maluchy sie ciesza na nowy domek, to bardzo ciężko jest budować, jak się ma małe dzieci. Trudno się umawiać z fachowcami, trudno zrobić coś samemu, bo w zasadzie zawsze jedno z nas jest "uwiązane" przy dzieciach (rodzinka mieszka daleko). Mimo to planujemy w nowym domu jeszcze dwójkę


Córka, 4 latka. Budowa ją niezbyt "rusza".   :big grin:  Była tylko zaskoczona, że nie bedzie windy... ach te dzieci z bloków.   :big grin:

----------


## piotrulex

1 corka, prawie 2 latka. my mamy 31/30. 1 pokoj w zapasie bedzie wiec zobaczymy - moze za jakis czas pomyslimy o drugim dziecku ...

----------


## karola&artur

Mamy dwoje dzieci 5-cio latkę Natalię i 2,4 latka Filipka. Muszę powiedzieć, że czasem jest ostro... 1,5 roku temu kupowaliśmy mieszkanie w stanie surowym i wybór czegokolwiek do niego graniczył z cudem. Mieszkanie już sprzedaliśmy nie mogliśmy się przyzwyczaić do bloku (choć nowoczesnego,) bo oboje wychowaliśmy się w domkach jednorodzinnych. Teraz mieszkamy z powrotem u moich teściów w domu a od wiosny zaczynamy przygodę z budową. Mój teść mówił nie kupujcie mieszkania ale my chcieliśmy już być na swoim...  teraz natomiast mówi "A nie mówiłem" Niech się tak nie cieszy będzie nam budował... :wink:  Mam tyle wspomnień, że chyba założę dziennik budowy tylko czy ktoś to będzie chciał czytać.....

----------


## karola&artur

:oops:

----------


## mika31

7 i 0,6. Rzeczywiście ciężko, ale się udało.
Z wózkiem trzeba było latać po składach i hurtowniach, a do murarza to jeszcze z sali porodowej dzwoniłam.

----------


## magi

> 7 i 0,6. Rzeczywiście ciężko, ale się udało.
> Z wózkiem trzeba było latać po składach i hurtowniach, a do murarza to jeszcze z sali porodowej dzwoniłam.


  :Lol:  niemożliwa jesteś   :big grin:

----------


## emma2008

Mamy dziewczynkę i chłopca, w wieku 12 i 10 lat.
Nasze dzieci nie mogą się doczekać przeprowadzki, bo mają teraz wspólny pokój. Można powiedzieć, że trwa między nimi nieustanna wojna domowa z krótkimi przerwami i zawieszeniem broni   :smile:  
Przyszłe własne pokoje już wybrane i wstępnie umeblowane.
Dodam, że nasz nowy dom ma na razie tylko fundamenty   :Wink2:

----------


## sierzant36

Jedno (AŻ lub TYLKO) jak kto woli... syn 7-letni, moja pociecha kochana   :big grin:  
Na więcej już chyba, niestety, za stara jestem  :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkie mamy i ich pociechy  :Wink2:

----------


## ZW

Dzieciaki szt 2 asystowały przy większości spotkań z fachowcami tudzież przy nadzorowanych pracach - nawet przy wylewaniu fundametów i stropu. Prace budowlane robiły na nich takie wrażenie że (o dziwo) zachowywały się grzecznie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## pado

Jedno dziecko  córeczka : 11 lat skończone

----------


## burifanek

Jedna dziewczynka a daje popalić jak pięcioro. Rok i 8 miesięcy.

----------


## isztar

Dwoje...córka skończy za niedługo 12 lat i syn 1,5 miesiąca ( spłodzony miesiąc po przeprowadzce do niewykończonego domku...przez co niewykończonego do teraz  :Roll:  )

----------


## kropkq

Córka zaraz  20 lat a syn prawie 19 lat   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a dopiero co szły do komunii   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## szelest

no ja nie posiadam zadnych  :smile:  o ktorych bym wiedział  :smile:  
ja 30 lat zona 32...chcemy sie wybudowac a potem kto wie - nie zastrzelcie mnie od razu ale jakos mi sie nie spieszy...mamy tylko 2 komputery w domu..po co sobie robic samemu konkurencje  :smile:  
same wydatki...smycz i odpowiedzialność do konca zycia itd itd zreszta w naszych realniach i z moim charakterem to moze lepiej dla tych przyszłych dzieci ze ich niema   :big tongue:

----------


## rybkin

> no ja nie posiadam zadnych  o ktorych bym wiedział  
> ja 30 lat zona 32...chcemy sie wybudowac a potem kto wie - nie zastrzelcie mnie od razu ale jakos mi sie nie spieszy...mamy tylko 2 komputery w domu..po co sobie robic samemu konkurencje  
> same wydatki...smycz i odpowiedzialność do konca zycia itd itd zreszta w naszych realniach i z moim charakterem to moze lepiej dla tych przyszłych dzieci ze ich niema



Nie chcem nikogo obrazic,alie SZELEST,piszesz jak typowy niemiec,oni tez wola pieska od detska......piszesz ze same wydatki?!a czy jezdzisz rowerem, czy samochodem?Rowerem przyciez taniej........

Mam dwojke  malych dzieci( ( 8 i 1), powiem ze to najwiekszyj skarb ktory posiadam

----------


## wojtek50

Moje pociechy to córka 25 i syn 23 . A ja niewiem komu ten dom się buduje dzieciom czy sobie . Ale frajda z budowy jest .

----------


## szelest

> Napisał szelest
> 
> no ja nie posiadam zadnych  o ktorych bym wiedział  
> ja 30 lat zona 32...chcemy sie wybudowac a potem kto wie - nie zastrzelcie mnie od razu ale jakos mi sie nie spieszy...mamy tylko 2 komputery w domu..po co sobie robic samemu konkurencje  
> same wydatki...smycz i odpowiedzialność do konca zycia itd itd zreszta w naszych realniach i z moim charakterem to moze lepiej dla tych przyszłych dzieci ze ich niema  
> 
> 
> 
> Nie chcem nikogo obrazic,alie SZELEST,piszesz jak typowy niemiec,oni tez wola pieska od detska......piszesz ze same wydatki?!a czy jezdzisz rowerem, czy samochodem?Rowerem przyciez taniej........
> ...


to kwestia wygody a nie skąpstwa - nie mam dzieci to mnie stac na autko za 300 tys a tak to bym jakims fordziakiem za 100 naginał  :smile: 
A na powaznie to kwestia priorytetów a nie samego podejscia do pieniedzy i tego co pisałem ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚĆI - ja czasami za siebie nie moge odpowiadac a co dopiero za dzieci - dziecko to nie zabawka jak sie ludziom wydaje - 100 % pracy organicznej jak w pozytiwizmie - jak wychowasz taki pozniej człowiek wyrośnie - czy jestem gotowy na taką odpowiedzialnośći ? napewno nie...

----------


## Essa

> Nasz Misiek ma 1 rok i 9 miesięcy. Przyznam szczerze, że załatwianie z nim czegokolwiek na budowie/w sklepie/u projektantki graniczy z cudem. Macie rację, czasem wyjazd na budowę jest przyjemnym relaksem po całym dniu biegania za młodym... Dziś trenowaliśmy malowanie, dzięki Bogu, ze w kuchni, bo pokoju mogłabym nie domyć...


Nasza Gocha mniej wiecej w tym samym wieku...
Na wieksze wyjscia   :Wink2:   mam dla niej takie szelki do przypinania do wozka i 5 metrowa wyciagana smycz z blokada. Sprawdza sie znakomicie.
Inaczej w markecie budowlanym mamy z mezem gonitwe miedzy polkami od jednej drabiny do drugiej i sciaganie jej z wysokosci powyzej naszych glow.

----------


## mareba

U nas dwóch chłopaków, prawie 3 lata, a drugi 1 rok i 3 m-ce. Starszy biega, a młody tylko przygląda się... nieco sceptycznie :smile:

----------


## Asieks

A ja dwie dziewczynki. Starsza 4 lata a młodsza 9 m-cy.

----------


## alenrok

moja córcia Blanka za tydzień skończy rok

----------


## Sylwia1667

To moja 9-letnia jedynaczka:

----------


## mircia

jedno dziecko: synek 8 lat

----------


## lukasz_ewa

my mamy córcię 2,5 roku ale ona chyba jeszcze nie zdaje sobie sprawy że będzie miała nowy domek może jak wyjdziemy z ziemi i będzie juz widać te ściany to wtedy będzie jej łatwiej wytłumaczyć na razie biega po działce i ma niezłą zabawę


_________________
Ewa i Łukasz

----------


## tomek1950

Dwie córki i syna. Cała trójka juz dorosła. No i jeszcze czterech wnuków.   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

Kto to wie?
kobiety są takie nieszczere...

----------


## elutek

> Kto to wie?
> kobiety są takie nieszczere...


jak to dobrze, że jeszcze mężczyznom można ufać...    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## miciu

My mamy jedną córkę 14 lat - więc się cieszy, że w domu jej pokój będzie jeszcze raz taki jak ten obecny ( w bloku )  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Kto to wie?
> kobiety są takie nieszczere...
> 
> 
> jak to dobrze, że jeszcze mężczyznom można ufać...


własnie...  :Wink2:

----------


## majcia

Córcia lat 5   :big grin: . Jeszcze jedynaczka , kto wie jak długo   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## piotrulex

> 1 corka, prawie 2 latka. my mamy 31/30. 1 pokoj w zapasie bedzie wiec zobaczymy - moze za jakis czas pomyslimy o drugim dziecku ...


juz ma 2 latka i prawie miesiac a my w sobote w koncu sie przeprowadzamy

w weekend majowy w nowym domu odbyly sie juz kilkanascie dni spoznione urodziny

hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaa   :big grin:

----------


## Janisia

U mnie mała gwardia,trzech synów:16lat,15 lat i 5latek.To przede wszystkim ze względu na nich postanowiliśmy rozbudować nasze gniazdko.Aktywnie uczestniczą w wszystkich pracach i mam nadzieję że braknie zapału  :Wink2:

----------


## Anik_78

A ja mam bliżnięta 9-miesięczne, będącw ciążt zaczęliśmy budowe domku a teraz z wielkim trudem staramy się dalej działać................nie jest lekko  :smile: 
POzdrawiam

----------


## *Strzelba*

A u nas dopiero pierwsze w drodze   :big grin:  
Powinien byc już stan 0 nim się urodzi  :smile: 
Przynajmniej jest motywacja do budowy: 3 osoby + pies w kawalerce to kiepska idea na dłuższy czas  :wink:

----------


## cyma2704

Witam
Synowie 25 i 23 . Nie chcą słyszeć o wyprowadzce z miasta na wieś (12 km)
Podobnie jak z maluchami, trudno ich zapędzić do auta w jednym czasie aby zawieźć na budowę.

----------


## Luk_19

Witam 
Nasza pociech 26 stycznia skończy roczek. Nasza budowa idzie powoli ale jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania wnętrz i mam nadziej ze za rok będziemy już mieszkać.

----------


## J&M&W

Mamy synusia - Wiktora - 2 lata i jeszcze 2 miesiące  :smile:

----------


## malgosia0023

dwie dziewczynki "diabełki"-4lata i 2lata 3m-ce.A w przyszłości moze trzecie  :Lol:

----------


## amator33

dwie córki- 4 lata i 2 miesiace

----------


## malka

moje młode - jedna sztuka



 i wystarczy   :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Nasz pierwszy potomek w drodze - urodzi się w czerwcu, a do tego czasu powinien być stan surowy zamknięty.   :big grin:

----------


## adamde

U nas trójka w wieku 10.5,6 i 2.i5,przy czym dwójka najmłodszych to diablęta wcielone w skóry cherubinkówjavascript**:emoticon(' :Evil: ')

----------


## [email protected]

syncio 11 lat - poprostu Anioł !!!
córeczka 5 lat - kochany dyktator !!!!

----------


## aniawmuratorze

a u nas czworo   :big grin:  trzy córeczki i synek  
12
11
5
1,5

----------


## tomkwas

U nas jedno . I jedno. I jeszcze jedno.  :smile: 
6,3, i prawie 1.

----------


## magpie101

> U nas jedno . I jedno. I jeszcze jedno. 
> 6,3, i prawie 1.


Widzialam dzieciaczki w dzienniku - fajniutkie  :big tongue:  . Najmlodsze jest przeslodkie!

----------


## tomkwas

No jak tak mówisz, to proszę bardzo:

----------


## magpie101

> No jak tak mówisz, to proszę bardzo:


Dzieciaczki sa najfajniejsze dopoki nie zaczna porzadnie mowic, bo pozniej to juz robia sie takie "dorosle".
Do Twojej starszej dwojki nie mam watpliwosci, ze to chlopcy, a malenstwo z fotki to rowniez chlopiec  :oops:   czy dziewczynka?

----------


## tomkwas

Dziewczę płoche.

----------


## tomkwas

A z tym gadaniem to też prawda. Ciekawe jest to, że kiedyś pierwszym słowem dziecka było "mama", teraz to jest albo "nie", albo "daj". I jak świat ma nie być konsumpcyjnie nastawiony?

----------


## pati25

Moja córcia ma 7 lat .

----------


## nitubaga

u nas dwaj synkowie... 5,5 oraz 3,5 roku  :smile:

----------


## Ya

U nas jest dwójka: córka 5 i 1/2 oraz synek 9 i 1/2.
Pozdrawiam
Ya

----------


## elzbietkask

na razie jeden synek - w styczniu skończył 2 lata.
planujemy jeszcze kilka dzieciaczków  :Biggrin: .

----------


## aneta-we

córka- 8 lat
dwóch chłopaków- 2 latka

----------


## gosja

a u nas jedno- córeczka- w maju skończy 7 lat. Jest tak podekscytowana działką i przyszłą budową, że wyrysowała już sobie swój pokój- kolor ścian, układ mebli, miejsce na zabawki- sami jesteśmy w szoku  :smile:  rośnie nam mała architektka   :Lol:

----------


## magpie101

> a u nas jedno- córeczka- w maju skończy 7 lat. Jest tak podekscytowana działką i przyszłą budową, że wyrysowała już sobie swój pokój- kolor ścian, układ mebli, miejsce na zabawki- sami jesteśmy w szoku  rośnie nam mała architektka


Nasz mial 12 lat jak zaczynalismy ale tez sie strasznie cieszyl, we wszytkim uczestniczyl i bardzo przezywal.

----------


## zaba_gonia

mam dwóch dryblasów 18 i 16 lat   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

dają popalic, nie powiem...  :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gosja

a nasza dzisiaj powiedziała- "Tylko nie zapomnijcie o księgach wieczystych, no, wiecie, do tego kredytu"  :smile: 
dropsy nam wypadły   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pawel i renia

nasze słonka mają 
pierwsza 2 latka a następna 3msc.

----------


## pumka_gumka

U mnie 13 - miesieczny, maly brojarz. O drugim chwilowo nie mysle, bo chyba nie dalabym rady, a tym bardziej, ze przed nami budowa...

----------


## inez5

Witam wszystkich  :smile:  My należymy do rodzin , hi,hi "wielodzietnych"   :Lol:  
Mamy trzech gentelmenów - 10 letnie bliźniaki i 5 letniego smyka. Panowie czynnie uczestniczą w budowie domu codziennie zmieniając plany, co do wyglądu swych pokoików  :smile:  Póki co, króluje granat i zieleń, ale przerabiałam już czerwony, pomarańczowy i żółty. Nieśmiało pojawia sie czarna ściana - "Wiesz mamo, taka Czarna Dziura w kosmosie!"   :Lol:

----------


## Perłóweczka

Dołączymy i my!!! 
Mama blizniaczek 11-letnich.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Nelli Sza

A my mamy Julkę - 5 lat i Mikołajka - 1,8   :big grin:  
I też...na budowę z nimi, na zakupy budowlane z nimi, załatwianie spraw przez telefon z nimi, mailowanie w sprawach budowlanych z nimi   :Roll:  
Ale......
jak to dobrze!   :big grin:

----------


## PITBULL_2009

*Witam.

Ja mam czworo.

Dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku w wieku 12, i 9 lat.
Córkę 7-mio miesięczną z aktualnego związku, i pasierbicę 8-mio letnią z poprzedniego związku obecnej partnerki.*

 :Wink2:

----------


## malka

> *Witam.
> 
> Ja mam czworo.
> 
> Dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku w wieku 12, i 9 lat.
> Córkę 7-mio miesięczną z aktualnego związku, i pasierbicę 8-mio letnią z poprzedniego związku obecnej partnerki.*


no to obrodziło   :big grin:  

a ja myslałam,że mam "skomplikowane"koniugacje rodzinne   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

Czwórka to piękna cyferka   :big grin:  

no widzisz *malka* jak t dobrze na FM zajrzeć   :Lol:

----------


## malka

pewno,że piekna (4)   :Lol:  

a fakt, jak człowiek na Fm wlezie, to od razu mu lepiej, i nie tylko dlatego,że inni mają bardziej popieprzone   :Lol:

----------


## kiwuśka

Nasz Piotruś w lipcu będzie miał 3 lata, a w sierpniu urodzi się Kasia   :smile:

----------


## Yen

Aktualnie na stanie mam jednego 6 letniego synka Borysa  :big grin:

----------


## rradosny

Witam   :big grin:  

 My mamy 3  ......... synów w wieku 7  lat , 5,5lat , i  3 miesiecznego  brzdaca . pozyjemy zobaczymy jak to bedzie ..........

 Przez mieszkanie  codziennie przechodzi  "Tajfun "  ale przynajmniej  dom tetni zyciem ......
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## braza

Córcia - jedynaczka do tego nastolatka  - mieszanka iście trująca  :big grin:   Wystarczy na całe życie (moje). A wyprowadzki na wieś nie może się już doczekać  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

10 lat, 7 lat i 5 lat

Jest ciężko na budowie - kasa?!  :Evil:  Wyparowuje  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## madziuńka

my mamy bliźniaki  :smile:  i codziennie przez mieszkanie przechodzi tsunami , ale nie jest zle  :smile:  
obecnie czekamy na kredycik  :smile:

----------


## WERI

u nas stan
- dzieci 2: córcia 4,5 i Synuś 1,5 roku
- my 
+ 4 duuuuże psy   :Lol:  

i jak tu mieszkać w mieście   :ohmy:  dlatego póki dom sie jeszcze buduje pomieszkujemu u tściów niestety

----------


## Pigwa

U mnie syn (42), córka (44), wnuczka (17) i wnuk (10) + pies (4).  :big grin:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

> U mnie syn (42), córka (44), wnuczka (17) i wnuk (10) + pies (4).


ładny zestaw   :big grin:

----------

> Nie robię ankiety, bo zbyt wiele odpowiedzi musiałabym przygotować. Jestem ciekawa, ile budujący mają dzieci. My mamy dwoje ...





> .. Mimo to planujemy w nowym domu jeszcze dwójkę


i jak plany  ...?

----------


## manieq82

a mój synek (na razie jedyny) skończył właśnie 2 tygodnie

jesteśmy w nim zakochani  :big grin: 


chcielibyśmy trójkę   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> a mój synek (na razie jedyny) skończył właśnie 2 tygodnie
> 
> jesteśmy w nim zakochani


też się zakochałam   :smile:     jest prześliczny, GRATULUJĘ!   :big grin:

----------


## Kama9

Cudowna dwójeczkę
Syńcio-4,5 roczku
Córuś-wczoraj skończyła 2 latka

----------


## MarthaB

> a mój synek (na razie jedyny) skończył właśnie 2 tygodnie
> 
> jesteśmy w nim zakochani 
> 
> 
> chcielibyśmy trójkę


jaki fajny, dopiero po dzieciach widać jak czas szybko leci (jak się ogląda zdjęcia sprzed roku na przykłąd).
ja mam synka Cyprysika - 5,5 miesiąca, następne będą dwie dziewczynki bliźniaczki  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

fajny fajny - potrafię w niego godzinami sie wpatrywać  :smile: 
budowa kuleje - 3 tydzień na urlopie i nic nie robię tylko mam i Mikołaj  :smile: 
ale uważam że warto! 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ALA MAJ

my mamy synka,w wigilię skończy 5 lat,czas leci ,chcielibyśmy drugie ale przed nami budowa więc myślę że za jakieś 2 latka postaramy się o kolejne  :Lol:

----------


## manieq82

a my trafiliśmy w sam środek budowy - na razie jest przez to chwilowy przestój ale takiej radości nie można sobie odkładać
niektórzy łapią doła podczas budowy - ciągnie sie długo, słono kosztuje więc i czasami nerwy puszczają - a tak - człowiek chodzi rozanielony i nic nie jest w stanie go wkurzyć  :smile:

----------


## MarthaB

> a my trafiliśmy w sam środek budowy - na razie jest przez to chwilowy przestój ale takiej radości nie można sobie odkładać
> niektórzy łapią doła podczas budowy - ciągnie sie długo, słono kosztuje więc i czasami nerwy puszczają - a tak - człowiek chodzi rozanielony i nic nie jest w stanie go wkurzyć


no tak, my budujemy sie trzeci rok, zaraz kończymy, synek skończy za moment 6 miesięcy. tylko minus jest taki, że ja sama z dzieckiem, a mąż sam na budowie... (budujemy sie 25 km od domu, synek słabo znosi podróże).

----------


## manieq82

to też fakt!
ja mam ten komfort że jak już zacznę pełną parą to budowę mam .. 300 m    :oops:

----------


## Sylwia1667

> To moja 9-letnia jedynaczka:


Teraz już ma 3-misięczną siostrę:

----------


## nutrija

fajnie  :smile:  :smile:  

myślę, że fajnie by zrobić teraz takie zestawienie - % ile najwięcej.  :wink:  

u nas tylko 1 i to dopiero "w drodze"

----------


## Veronique

Mamy Synka, ma rok i 9 miesięcy  :smile:  Jak tylko się wybudujemy planujemy jeszcze jednego Maluszka  :smile:

----------


## Asia Lipska

A my mamy córeczkę Kasię  :big grin:   :big grin:  ma już prawie roczek.

----------


## baldwin

Ile macie dzieci i w jakim wieku?

ad.1.W zasadzie 2(słownie - dwoje)
ad.2.W ubiegłym (wieku)
ps.1. syn 1983,córka 1985 
ps.2"w zasadzie 2(słownie - dwoje)" - piesa jest także członkiem Rodziny - więc może 2 i 3/4
ps.3. te "3/4" to w rozliczeniu  - Piesa - " pół ",kotka - " ćfiartka "

----------


## BeaWroc

Syn(17), syn(15), syn(3)
i nie ma komu na budowie robić   :sad:

----------


## forewescik

Dwójeczka -  córcia 3,5 roku synuś 3 mies . i choć nie buduję a remontuję ( na razie zawieszony) to i tak można kota dostać chwilami   :Lol:

----------


## mirkapki

To i ja się swoim potomstwem pochwalę córeczka 3,5 letnia i synek trzy miesiące jutro kończy  :Lol:  

zaczynaliśmy budowę jak byłam w ciąży było ciężko ale dałam radę, wtedy maluszek (jeszcze w brzuszku) pozwalał mamusi wiele  załatwić, a teraz już niekoniecznie  :Wink2:

----------


## mirkapki

> Dwójeczka -  córcia 3,5 roku synuś 3 mies . i choć nie buduję a remontuję ( na razie zawieszony) to i tak można kota dostać chwilami


hi hi to mamy dzieciaczki w tym samym wieku

----------


## Karollinka

my mamy jedną córeczkę, w niedziele skończy 4 latka :smile: 
po przeprowadzce planujemy jeszcze dwoje :smile:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

Syn - 17 lat. I chcielibyśmy jeszcze...  :smile:

----------


## karola&artur

Mamy trójeczkę: Natalia 7 lat, Filip 4 lata i Lenka 7,5 m-ca.
Jest ostro !!!   :Roll:  
 :Lol:

----------


## madziutek78

Jeden syn w wieku prawie 3 lat

----------


## Marlena&Marcin

Jak na razie jeden potomek, 22 miesiące Wiktor  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Córka -27
Córka-26
Dom miał być ostoją dla emerytów-malusieńki. Ponieważ na 50m wychowały sie dzieci, co nam potrzeba na stare lata? Nic więcej.....
Nasz projekt to 100m. Osobne sypialnie dla córek z mężami, a wnuki pokotem w salonie się poukłada. Jakoś się przemęczą...u dziadków na wakacjach.
 Człowiek głupieje na stare lata. Pozrawiam

----------


## cyma2704

Synowie w podobnym wieku, a człowiek nie głupieje tylko myśli wreszcie trochę o sobie   :smile:

----------


## kristo1973

No to się pochwalę.
Wczoraj raniutko właśnie mi się urodziła śliczna cureczka.
 :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Na razie jedynaczka ale od dawna wyczekiwana.
Tymbardziej chcę dla naszej rodzinki zbudowac kawałek raju.

----------


## miciu

*kristo* no to gratuluję córci i oby jak najszybciej Wasz kawałek raju został zbudowany  :Wink2:

----------


## kristo1973

Dzięki
Na razie "upijam się szczęściem"
Na wiosnę zaczynam sadzić drzewa, domek trochę pózniej, ale nim dorośnie  moja księzniczka musze ją zabrać z miasta.

----------


## blaneczka007

> a u nas czworo   trzy córeczki i synek  
> 12
> 11
> 5
> 1,5


Widzę, że dominują rodzinki z jednym lub dwójką dzieci.
A u nas prawie  jak u aniawmuratorze - czwóreczka -  trzech chłopców i czwarty dołączy za jakiś miesiąc.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

U nas dwoje dzieci. Syn w czerwcu skończył 6 lat, a córka ma ponad 2 tygodnie. 
Więcej nie planujemy  :Smile:

----------


## Margoth*

Ja mam dwóch urwisów: Piotr z maja 2004 r. i Paweł z kwietnia 2007 r.

----------


## florentyna

Witam narazie jestem podczytującą,ale mam nadzieje dołączyć ze swoim dziennikiem budowy wraz z nadejściem wiosny
U nas też czwórka dzieci trzy córy w wieku 16,14,4 lat i synek 1,5roku
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------

